# Pic of fresh carbs and new 2 me Drake valve cover



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

once i finish setting up my linkage my carbs will be bolted on once and for all..(yea right) and here is a valve cover i scored on e bay..just showed up in the mail..
im thinkin of sending it out and having it polished.. or maybe black powder coat with polished letters? any ideas? 








soon this thing will be hangin out the back of my Baja bug.. untill then...
thanks for the look.
Cale


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Pic of fresh carbs and new 2 me Drake valve cover (Boost_Retard)*

how are you going to wire the coil starer and distributor?


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Pic of fresh carbs and new 2 me Drake valve cover (D-Gti vr6)*

4 window hall, ignition module, MSD programmable timing computer & 6AL.
the buggy has a full custom harness, wiring will not be a problem.
i had the car running with the 4 window and the ignition module and CIS before the motor upgrades.
Cale


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Pic of fresh carbs and new 2 me Drake valve cover (Boost_Retard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_Retard* »_4 window hall, ignition module, MSD programmable timing computer & 6AL.


more details and pix of these parts please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racehaus (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pic of fresh carbs and new 2 me Drake valve cover (Boost_Retard)*

Hey, it was you that got that drake valve on ebay. $270 U.S. Ouchy
I Gave up at about $180
But she is beautiful. But again $270 U.S.?








Powder coat black with Polished Lettering!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Need a grill? Check this out - Local 
http://vancouver.craigslist.org/pts/264185407.html




_Modified by racehaus at 11:50 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for the link.. money was not really an issue when it came to the valve cover..my motor hangs out the back and is seen all the time..wanted to spice it up..and the car has already cost a fortune..so what the hell..
not to mention is was pissed that i lost the auction for a NOS schrick 8V cover on the german ebay.. it went for 500US.
i have long since forgotten about that 270 bucks...thats half the cost of one shock








what i dont get is the doorknobs that bid on things with days left in the auction..and start driving the bid up hours before it ends..LOL..it only ever happens to me with watercooled VW parts..its like these guys like to pay more.


----------



## racehaus (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

I agree, it's all about sniping. The man whom wants it then and there the most wins!
$500 For NOS Schrick, now that's worth it. Truthfully I was going to go higher ($240 max) on the Drake , but I had other things to spend on at the time. 
I just got a nice Chrome Scat instead for $130
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3029121


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

hey that scat cover is very cool..i would have liked that one also..i just hate the stock valve cover when your using carbs..all that **** on it thats not needed..dont look very nice IMO
the NOS schrick was a sweet unit..but after shipping and things it would have been almost 600 for me..i dont mind spending money on parts that i want..but i just could not bring myself to drop that much coin on it..obviously someone wanted way worse than i did..but it was sweet...


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Pic of fresh carbs and new 2 me Drake valve cover (Boost_Retard)*

Gee Wally, that's swell!!
Yea, black crinkle paint with polished letters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookie, it has holes for dentist juice


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Pic of fresh carbs and new 2 me Drake valve cover (antichristonwheels)*

I think the cam cover looks very good as a raw casting. But maybe you should consider ball burnishing. A shop nearby me does ball burnishing and power coating. Aluminum looks lovely when burnished and clear powder coated. The finish is shiny and attractive without being too blingy like a fine polish can be.


----------



## racehaus (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pic of fresh carbs and new 2 me Drake valve cover (Boost_Retard)*

Hey is this going in your Baja?
That would look amazing sticking out the back.
Watch where you park Buahahahha - JK - Be careful of thieving bastiches!


----------



## Clint VW VW wood (Oct 28, 2003)

I drive by a carb'd 8v on an engine stand at a shop in town every day... I'd love to run carbs just because. I probably wont ever though.. unless I just get bored one day.
Dont let that thing get stolen sittin in your baja


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Clint VW VW wood)*

Here are a few shots of what the motor is for..the car is taking its sweet time...but its getting done..only thing real work left to do is finish the rear of the cage..build a new rear bumper..and check center on the tranny after its all done to make sure axles and CVs all line up..
the rear end is sitting on a jack stand at ride hight..i ditched the factory type rear suspension and had custom A arms built..but untill i can get the rear of the cage done..my coil overs cant hold the rear end up.
i will be racing this motor in this car against a bunch of toyota power and 13B 48IDA powerd buggys.. only VW motors seen on the track are old beat up junkers..i hope to show them that VW power still belongs in VW based buggys.. im sure it will do allright. next season will be the judge.
















..i dont know how much power it will take to get this thing moving..but 4 short gears and a 5:38 ring gear..even 130HP would do..if i can make that.. it will be goin on the dyno as soon as its done..so i can come up with the best igniton curve/jetting..
Cale


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

the giggle gas holes will be put to use as soon as the motor is up and running and tuned perfectly.. and theft is always a problem..but i dont think im gonna be driving this on the road much...or leaving it parked..no windows







and i would look like a tool driving around with goggles on....


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

in case you are interested my friend has a bunch of extra already machined adapters to put watercooled 1.8's into aircooled bajas...


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

how much is your friend selling his adaptors for? are they cast or billet?
do you know if they install the motor straight up or on the slant like stock? or both? i could use a spare or 2..
thanks
Cale


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

CNC billet. send me an IM if you are seriously interested. i believe he has about 5 extras made currently.


----------

